# ماهى فائدة الكرفته؟



## kharrobi (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو من اخوانى المهندسين افادتى بخصوص فائدة الكرفته فى تسليح الخزانات وغرف المحابس ولو انا مش هاعملها هيكون ايه البديل؟؟وياريت لوفيه حد معاه تفصيل لتسليح اى غرفة محابس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الكرفته مظهر جيد ونوع من الناقه طبعن .
السيخ في الاركان ولما يكون خارجي بيكون غطاء التسليح بسيط وممكن يتشقق للاجهادات البتعرض ليها ( دي معلومه من مهندس محمد سعد )عشان كده اما تعمل كرفته او ممكن تخلي السيخ اليمين يختلف عن السيخ الشمال يعني الشرقي والشمالي سيخين ما واحد. 
اذا كان الزوايه ح تفتح من الاحمال بيكون عندها تفصيله واذا تقفل عندها تفصيله مختلفه وممكن تستغنى عن الكرفته لانها احيانا بتكون صعبة التنفيذ . حاول راجع الكود البريطاني في مشاركات م خالد الازهري فيه كل ما تحتاج .


----------



## alielmalt (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زى ما المهندس مصعب تفضل وذكر 
ان ال cover بيكون غير كافى لتحمل قوى الشد عليه الناتجه من تداخل قيم العزوم 
فيلزم عمل مقص او كرفته لتوزيع الجهادات على القطاع


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

kharrobi قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو من اخوانى المهندسين افادتى بخصوص فائدة الكرفته فى تسليح الخزانات وغرف المحابس ولو انا مش هاعملها هيكون ايه البديل؟؟وياريت لوفيه حد معاه تفصيل لتسليح اى غرفة محابس وجزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم
بدل من استخدام الكرفتة في حديد تسليح الزوايا للخزانات او الجدران الاستنادية او غرف المحابس ..... او غيرها 
والفادئدة من الكرفته هي حصر الخرسانة confined وتأمين طول التثبيت لحديد التسليح develpment length
يمكن استخدام التفاصيل التالية


----------



## m_sweedy (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا هو شكل التسليح الكرافتة المستخدم فى تسليح الخزانات وغرف المحابس
​



ويستخدم لنفس الغرض المذكور لتسليح المقص 

وفى انتظار الافادة من باقى الاعضاء


----------



## kharrobi (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر لكل من المهندس على والمهندس مصعب والمهندس الكبير رزق ونشكركم على هذه الافادة


----------



## wolvareen (21 أكتوبر 2012)

لا يفضل عمل الكرافتة حيث أنها أصبحت نظام قديم و أثبتت الدراسات أن الكرافتة تقلل من مقاومة سيخ الحديد و ذلك لعمل تشغيل كبير له و يفضل أن نستبدلها بالأنظمة المقدمة من المهندس الكبير / رزق حجاوي


----------



## حمدي السيد حسن (22 أكتوبر 2012)

wolvareen قال:


> لا يفضل عمل الكرافتة حيث أنها أصبحت نظام قديم و أثبتت الدراسات أن الكرافتة تقلل من مقاومة سيخ الحديد و ذلك لعمل تشغيل كبير له و يفضل أن نستبدلها بالأنظمة المقدمة من المهندس الكبير / رزق حجاوي


 الكرافتة لها فرعان متصلان ويتحملان شد في اتحاهين عكسيين متساويين وهى اكفامن سيخين منفصلين خاصة وان طول الرباط لكل فرع يزيد مع اتصله بالفرع الأخر


----------



## YAZIDELGRETLY (8 أغسطس 2014)

شكرااا


----------



## نجم حرب (21 مايو 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بدل من استخدام الكرفتة في حديد تسليح الزوايا للخزانات او الجدران الاستنادية او غرف المحابس ..... او غيرها
> والفادئدة من الكرفته هي حصر الخرسانة confined وتأمين طول التثبيت لحديد التسليح develpment length
> يمكن استخدام التفاصيل التالية




جيد .... ولكن ماهو الاسم الذي يطلق على هذه التفصيلة والذي يعرفه المقاول .....؟؟؟


----------



## نجم حرب (22 مايو 2015)

بالنسبة لتسليح سقف الخزان 
رأيتهم يطلعون اشااير من الجدران على قدر سمك السقف ... فإذا كان سمك السقف 30 سم فتكون الأسياخ بطول 30 سم وهكذا 
فهل الأمر كذلك ....؟؟وهل فيه كرفتة في السقف .... أو له حديد بطريقة معينة ....؟؟؟
حقيقة العمال لدينا يريدون إنجاز العمل بأسهل طريقة ولا يريدون الأعمال الصعبة حتى لو كانت هي الأسلم والأفضل ولا يعنيهم جودة العمل لذلك لابد من فهم الطرق الصحيحة للتسليح حتى لايضحكون على


----------



## Mohamed laith (6 يوليو 2017)

alielmalt قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> زى ما المهندس مصعب تفضل وذكر
> ان ال cover بيكون غير كافى لتحمل قوى الشد عليه الناتجه من تداخل قيم العزوم
> فيلزم عمل مقص او كرفته لتوزيع الجهادات على القطاع


مشكور ياهندسة على المعلومه بس هل المنطقه فوق المقص تكون من غير تسليح


----------

